# Vaping to be legalisted in NZ



## Raslin (29/3/17)

A win from down under.... http://m.nzherald.co.nz/rotorua-daily-post/news/article.cfm?c_id=1503438&objectid=11827700

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (29/3/17)

Thanks for sharing @Raslin 
Great news for New Zealand and a win for vaping in general

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Stosta (29/3/17)

Very good news.

I like the way that they broadly recognise that there definitely are health benefits to vaping and therefore should allow it to operate relatively unrestricted. 

And then of course the Maori party leader that says vaping should be subsidised??!!! Becoming a NZ resident and getting myself a Billet Box!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Huffapuff (29/3/17)

The more countries that come out _for_ vaping the better. Hopefully this will spread and influence others too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (29/3/17)

It's merely a legislative change...a lot of the shops already sell nic juice and not even under the counter ... walk into a shop and they ask you what nic level?

Better to legalize than have undercover stuff happening risking people

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (29/3/17)

> Wagner said the Government had considered applying the same tobacco excise duties on vaping products but had decided not to.
> 
> "I think that's an important thing so when a smoker goes into the dairy he or she will see cigarettes at a very high price and e-cigarettes much cheaper."



Huh? What sort of e-cigarettes are cheaper than cigarettes?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape (29/3/17)

NZ always doing the most  

NZ FTW... hahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cespian (29/3/17)

RichJB said:


> Huh? What sort of e-cigarettes are cheaper than cigarettes?



Cigarettes are wack expensive in most developed countries. 

In London as an example, its around 10 Euro for a pack of 20's, so its quite plausible that vaping can be cheaper. Considering that they are comparing to high nicotine e-liquids and pen style devices, where the equivalent of a 3-pack-a-week smoker would probably go through around (MAX) 1 30ml a week (I went from a pack a day to 20mls, 18mg/ml per week, using my Twisp Clearo/Cigalike), the cost of juices being around 19 Euro per 30ml and a replacement coil around 2 Euro each, Once the cost of the device is recovered, a vaper could be saving around 36 Euro per month.

This is looking at things from a non hobbyist point of view. We all know that its near impossible to save money while vaping because "oh look... its so shiney".


----------



## Cespian (29/3/17)

Cespian said:


> Cigarettes are wack expensive in most developed countries.
> 
> In London as an example, its around 10 Euro for a pack of 20's, so its quite plausible that vaping can be cheaper. Considering that they are comparing to high nicotine e-liquids and pen style devices, where the equivalent of a 3-pack-a-week smoker would probably go through around (MAX) 1 30ml a week (I went from a pack a day to 20mls, 18mg/ml per week, using my Twisp Clearo/Cigalike), the cost of juices being around 19 Euro per 30ml and a replacement coil around 2 Euro each, Once the cost of the device is recovered, a vaper could be saving around 36 Euro per month.
> 
> This is looking at things from a non hobbyist point of view. We all know that its near impossible to save money while vaping because "oh look... its so shiney".



I apologise... I meant Pounds, too much to edit there, dont judge me


----------

